# New 'No Chat' rule in for sale



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

"6. This isn't a chat section so if you are not interested in buying the item, please do not post. This will be enforced by the moderators by removing offending posts."

does this include the following

for example, what happened if it was a post to say:

"good luck"

"nice example"

"good price"

etc.?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep ^^

Already had one of mine deleted after I commented that I had seen the car being advertised several times and it was an excellent example and in vgc.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yep - we are trying to clean up the For Sale section so that it is more user friendly and fit for purpose.

In comparison to other forums, the TTF has always had a relaxed attitude when it comes to the 'For sale' section. Where as other forums have automatically locked topics that cannot be replied in, on the TTF everybody was free to post what they wanted and where they wanted. Unfortunately over time this has now got out of control, to the point where 99% of threads are now answered with people either sniping, saying something is over priced or a good luck message. These messages are unnecessary and have no purpose when somebody is trying to sell something.

So, with immediate effect we are implementing a new rule that states that NO reply can be made in 'for Sale' threads unless you are interested in buying the item that is being sold.

It will have many positive effects, but the main being peoples items will not drop off page one so quickly due to people commenting and chatting in somebody else's thread.

We are also implementing other small adjustments to make the For Sale section better e.g. increasing no' of items on page 1 and tightening up pricing rules.


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck with enforcing this policy............Nice example of monitoring :roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

definately good to have rules and consistent ones for that.

bit of a shame, deleting the postive comments. 
but then i guess a similar topic could be created else where for people to comment, as long as it doesn't get moved or deleted because it's classed as for sale topic in the wrong area.

positive comments are good, like Hark said. 
this gives the potenitial buyer more confidence in the item and person selling (especially to a newbie)

but i agree, consistency would be good, removing negative postings for sure.

what happens if the seller posts on it's own topic, where we have seen, sellers bumping, asking if it's priced to high - is it the reason why it's not selling etc.?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a post deleted where I was suggesting that PayPal would help KentishTT use his plastic for something Elrao was selling but wanted cash for... :?

I think there needs to be some common sense here. I was trying to help both parties achieve the sale and got deleted because of it. I can fully understand deleting negative or 'pointless' posts in the 'For sale' threads but as a community trying to support each other it seems a bit rash deleting stuff that helps both seller and buyer.

cheers

Rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mike753TT said:


> Nice example of monitoring :roll:


You what :?:



p1tse said:


> what happens if the seller posts on it's own topic, where we have seen, sellers bumping, asking if it's priced to high - is it the reason why it's not selling etc.?


Bumping is against the rules so the only reason a seller would reply is if the price changes or there is new information/pictures regarding the item(s) for sale. IMO how somebody prices an item is up to them, it's not for others to comment or query a price. Yet, people seem to take it as a second nature each day to trawl through the for sale section commenting on prices. I have lost count the number of times where somebody posts a car for sale and withing minutes somebody has replied saying it's priced too high. I doubt these people go through Autotrader each day contacting people regarding the prices of the cars they are selling, so why should they do it here? 



rustyintegrale said:


> I had a post deleted where I was suggesting that PayPal would help KentishTT use his plastic for something Elrao was selling but wanted cash for... :?
> 
> I think there needs to be some common sense here.


The post was deleted because kentishTT had no intention of buying the item (regardless of the type of payment) and openly admitted he posted a tongue in cheek comment. The comment confused the buyer, and is another example of how this new rule will hopefully help.

To go through hundreds of posts a day (that's the extent it has grown to!) deleting what the mods interpret as not worthwhile, just isn't practical. So a blanket 'no chat' rule is easier to have and is common place.

I think it's worth pointing out that the For Sale section has never been intended as chat area, it's just grown that way over time. These new rules are intended to make the area clearer and easier to use and bring it in line with many other successful forums.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

should deleted posts not be advised to the person involved via PM?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> should deleted posts not be advised to the person involved via PM?


Under normal circumstances we do, but, the amount of posts that are initially being deleted more than outweighs the time we have to get into conversations regarding why they are being deleted (people don't just accept a PM, they reply and in general expect a conversation like we are having here). So to make it nice and clear the rules thread title has been updated with a date update, and there is a clear sticky thread detailing the 'no chat' rule.

From my own personal view I think it's been a success already. Threads that would normal have slipped down to page two are still clear on page one, meaning cheeky 'bumps' are not being used and people aren't posting just for the sake of it.

There will obviously be a few people who disagree with this new rule, however there have been a lot of complaints about the for sale section recently being a hive of bidding wars, abuse, personal attacks, bumping etc etc, so we need to clear it up.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i think it's definately a good idea (to some extent) , definately a tidy up, so good work ;-) and fair play.

there's other forums, where there are no posts allowed by other people apart from the seller in the forsale section, and in my opinion, i don't really like those, but then again i guess it does what it suppose to do advise the item and FULL STOP


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it all seems very fair to me and a excellent example of a well monitored site, well done managment


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Cant say i agree to a total 'no chat' policy... Surely there can be a degree of discretion?

This forum is popular becuase of its relaxed, friendly attitude, why take that away? I have often seen others help the sale along by either commenting on a good price, or talking about their experiances with the product etc

Of course if theres just nonsense posts then by all means moderate but why strip it back to nothing?

I think its a mistake. People like Martin have every right to be annoyed. Whoever buys his car is obviously new to the forum/TT scene and they now arent gonna know diddly squat about Martin or the car before buying.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Cant say i agree to a total 'no chat' policy... Surely there can be a degree of discretion?
> 
> This forum is popular becuase of its relaxed, friendly attitude, why take that away? I have often seen others help the sale along by either commenting on a good price, or talking about their experiances with the product etc
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam, my point eaxctly, although I didn't go the right way in expressing it at the time 

Sometimes I think the complimentary replies some give in certain instances can help with a sale. For those people that come on the site that are not too familiar with people selling items (namely cars or where any large sale price is incurred), it would be nice to see complimenaty replies to give prospective buyer some piece of mind, that some people are quite well know and are trust worthy...Does that make sense? :?

I can see what's trying to be achieved, but it would be nice to allow certain replies which could help and may be give some piece of mind to all involved.

Regards,

Martin 

ps...I wouldn't trust that kanner guy as far as I could throw im!!!...LOL!! :lol:


----------

